# seasoning Mauviel m250c handles?



## Johann_cooks (May 20, 2019)

For this Mauviel 250c pan (4.9qt), it has handles on the pan and cover that are cast iron. Do I season these like I would a cast iron skillet? Namely, scrub off all the old rust, heat in an oven until warm and completely dry, and then add Crisco to season it at 400 degrees F. I'm not sure if I would need to put anything into the pan when seasoning it (water, oil, etc.), or if I can just season the handle while the pan is totally empty..?

As far as I know, the interior of this pan is SS and the outer portion is copper, so it should be fine in the oven using the above process I just wrote out, but I just wanted to check and be sure anyway. Thank you.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

No. But, just curious, why would you want to season a lid or a handle? Seasoning is for the contact surface of the pan so food doesn't stick. Unless you intend on cooking food on the handle or the lid, there would be no need to season either. 

Good luck.


----------



## Johann_cooks (May 20, 2019)

The handle is supposedly cast iron, but I've since discovered that Mauviel has changed the handles to plated stainless steel. Sneaky..


----------

